# con base en / con base a / en base a



## pitillina

sé que la forma correcta es con base en... pero no sé como argumentarlo para corregir la forma con base a. ?Alguien me puede ayudar?


----------



## Jellby

"Con base en" significa algo, tanto "con" como "en" tienen su significado y tiene sentido: algo tiene una base que se apoya sobre algo.

"Con base a" o "en base a" no tienen mucho sentido, ¿qué significa la "a"? ¿La base va a algún sitio?


----------



## lazarus1907

Estoy de acuerdo con Jellby; "con base a" no tiene sentido para mí. Te puedes apoyar o poner una base en un sitio, pero no te apoyas a un sitio ni pones bases a un sitio.


----------



## BETOREYES

Totalmente de acuerdo. Lo curioso, es que no se escucha mucho (por lo menos en Colombia) "con base a", en cambio sí,  "en base a" que tiene mucho menos sentido según lo explicado por JELLBY.

Lo más lógico sería: "Sobre la base de"


----------



## ERASMO_GALENO

Hola,

Hubiera pensado que "*en base a*" era una expresión correcta, sólo por la frecuencia con que es usada. Gracias por _desasnarnos_...

http://carlosarroyo.wordpress.com/2006/05/10/golpe-lexico-en-base-a/
http://cvc.cervantes.es/alhabla/museo_horrores/museo_039.htm

Atentamente,


----------



## Jellby

Lo dice el DPD en la entrada "base".


----------



## Fernando

Sumo mi voto a la de mis distinguidos predecesores: "con base en". En la práctica, en base a se utiliza muchísimo.


----------



## Bronte

"En base a" es una locución prepositiva que no tiene ni pies ni cabeza,simplemente porque no significa nada, es un barbarismo como un piano ademas de convertirse en un horrible latiguillo usado a carretadas por nuestros políticos y periodistas que ven poco distinguido usar las honradas y siempre eficaces preposiciones de toda la vida. Saludos.


----------



## aallaa123

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*
 Hilos unidos​
?cual de las dos opciones es la correcta?

estoy estudiando a base/en base a los apuntes que me prestaste.

"a base" no aparece en diccionarios ( a no ser que sea "a base de" ) y la otra, "en base a" dicen que esta incorrecta...

muchas gracias.
m.


----------



## piraña utria

aallaa123 said:


> ?cual de las dos opciones es la correcta?
> 
> estoy estudiando a base/en base a los apuntes que me prestaste.
> 
> "a base" no aparece en diccionarios ( a no ser que sea "a base de" ) y la otra, "en base a" dicen que esta incorrecta...
> 
> muchas gracias.
> m.


 
Hola:

"Con base" es lo correcto.

Saludos,


----------



## Ornitorrinco

"a base de": se usa para decir los ingredientes o el ingrediente principal de algo. Ej.: "Esas herramientas están hechas a base de plomo"

"con base en": se usa para indicar en qué se basa uno para llevar a cabo una acción. Ej.: "Voy a examinar el caso con base en la opinión de todos".


----------



## rocstar

Apoyo a mis compañeros: con base en. 
Y sí, te dijeron bien: en base a es incorrecta.
Rocstar


----------



## cacarulo

Ornitorrinco said:


> "a base de": se usa para decir los ingredientes o el ingrediente principal de algo. Ej.: "Esas herramientas están hechas a base de plomo"
> 
> "con base en": se usa para indicar en qué se basa uno para llevar a cabo una acción. Ej.: "Voy a examinar el caso con base en la opinión de todos".


 
"Con base en" no está en el DRAE, ni siquiera en la enmienda del artículo.
"En base a", tampoco.
"A base de", sí.


----------



## piraña utria

cacarulo said:


> "Con base en" no está en el DRAE, ni siquiera en la enmienda del artículo.
> "En base a", tampoco.
> "A base de", sí.


 
Hola:

Es que no tendría porque aparecer como frase hecha: es una construcción gramaticalmente perfecta a partir de la unión de la preposición "con" y la palabra "base": consulta las definiciones de una y otra (casi que es tautológico lo que estoy diciendo, pero es que es así de simple).

Saludos,


----------



## Pinairun

En el DPD: 
*Con base en*: (...) En el primer tercio del siglo xx comenzó a usarse, en el lenguaje jurídico, con el sentido de ‘*con apoyo o fundamento en’*: _«De parte de los detractores del Almirante, se sostiene, con base en testimonios que figuran en el juicio de sucesión, que el descontento sólo se manifestó en la “Santa María”»_ (Vela _Mito_ [Guat. 1935]); _«Este tratado sólo podría ser realizado con base en el Derecho internacional»_ (Puente _Derecho_ [Esp. 1962]). 

De ahí ha pasado a otros ámbitos y está hoy bastante extendido, más en América que en España: _«Aquí vemos aparecer, con base en los estudios del astrónomo copernicano Felipe Lansbergio, los desarrollos ulteriores de la teoría heliocentrista»_ (Trabulse _Orígenes_ [Méx. 1994]); _«Con base en una previsión de la evolución económica internacional, fija sus criterios normativos»_ (Vuskovic _Crisis_ [Chile 1990]). 

No hay razones lingüísticas para censurar su empleo en estos casos, pues la noción de ‘apoyo o fundamento’ está presente en la palabra _base,_ y las preposiciones* con y en* están bien utilizadas; no obstante, en el uso culto *se prefieren* otras fórmulas más tradicionales, como *sobre la base de, en función de, basándose en, a partir de, de acuerdo con, según, etc*. 

Sí es *censurable* la locución de sentido equivalente _*en base a*,_ en la que las preposiciones _en_ y _a_ no están justificadas:_«La petición se hizo en base a investigaciones policiales españolas»_ (_País_ [Esp.] 1.10.87). Podría tratarse de un calco del italiano _in base a,_ única lengua de nuestro entorno en la que se documenta —desde finales del siglo xix— esta locución, ya que en inglés se dice _on the basis of_ y en francés _sur la base de._

_Saludos_


----------



## Alma Shofner

Gracias Pinairun y demás compañeros del foro.  Yo he escuchado "en base a" y no sabía que es incorrecto.

Otra forma muy común (y es la que uso) es la de "se basa en". 

Lo peor que he escuchado (y de parte de un catedrático con doctorado en español) ha sido " se basea en" por querer decir se basa en. 

Saludos


----------



## piraña utria

Pinairun said:


> En el DPD:
> *Con base en*: (...) En el primer tercio del siglo xx comenzó a usarse, en el lenguaje jurídico, con el sentido de ‘*con apoyo o fundamento en’*: _«De parte de los detractores del Almirante, se sostiene, con base en testimonios que figuran en el juicio de sucesión, que el descontento sólo se manifestó en la “Santa María”»_ (Vela _Mito_ [Guat. 1935]); _«Este tratado sólo podría ser realizado con base en el Derecho internacional»_ (Puente _Derecho_ [Esp. 1962]).
> 
> De ahí ha pasado a otros ámbitos y está hoy bastante extendido, más en América que en España: _«Aquí vemos aparecer, con base en los estudios del astrónomo copernicano Felipe Lansbergio, los desarrollos ulteriores de la teoría heliocentrista»_ (Trabulse _Orígenes_ [Méx. 1994]); _«Con base en una previsión de la evolución económica internacional, fija sus criterios normativos»_ (Vuskovic _Crisis_ [Chile 1990]).
> 
> *No hay razones lingüísticas para censurar su empleo en estos casos, pues la noción de ‘apoyo o fundamento’ está presente en la palabra base, y las preposiciones con y en están bien utilizadas*; no obstante, en el uso culto *se prefieren* otras fórmulas más tradicionales, como *sobre la base de, en función de, basándose en, a partir de, de acuerdo con, según, etc*.
> 
> Sí es *censurable* la locución de sentido equivalente _*en base a*,_ en la que las preposiciones _en_ y _a_ no están justificadas:_«La petición se hizo en base a investigaciones policiales españolas»_ (_País_ [Esp.] 1.10.87). Podría tratarse de un calco del italiano _in base a,_ única lengua de nuestro entorno en la que se documenta —desde finales del siglo xix— esta locución, ya que en inglés se dice _on the basis of_ y en francés _sur la base de._
> 
> _Saludos_


 
Hola Pin:

Gracias por la fuente: no está en el DRAE pero sí en el DPD. En todo caso, la pregunta (la nueva, la de Allaa) era cuál era correcta y ahí está.

Ahora bien, siempre me impresiona esa contundencia de la Academia para decir que "en el uso culto se prefieren..."; en este caso las que exhibe todas son equivalentes, pero de ahí a decir que tal o cual campo del conocimiento humano "prefiere" una u otra, no creo que sea verificable semejante aserto.

Saludos,


----------



## Pinairun

piraña utria said:


> Hola Pin:
> 
> Gracias por la fuente: no está en el DRAE pero sí en el DPD. En todo caso, la pregunta (la nueva, la de Allaa) era cuál era correcta y ahí está.
> 
> Ahora bien, siempre me impresiona esa contundencia de la Academia para decir que "en el uso culto se prefieren..."; en este caso las que exhibe todas son equivalentes, pero ahí a decir que tal o cual campo del conocimiento humano "prefiere" una u otra, no creo que sea verificable semejante aserto.
> 
> Saludos,


 

Piraña, creo que cuando dice "... _en el uso culto se prefieren otras_ _fórmulas más tradicionales..."_ no se está refiriendo a ningún otro campo del conocimiento humano que no sea el de la Lengua española, el que es competencia de la Academia. 

El uso culto se caracteriza por el empleo variado y coherente de estructuras sintácticas y por la riqueza léxica. Por la pulcritud y la precisión en el uso del lenguaje, que exige del hablante un cuidado esmerado en la pronunciación, propiedad morfológica y sintáctica, corrección ortográfica y amplitud de vocabulario.

Este registro culto es posible y deseable independientemente de la modalidad del español que el hablante posea (es decir, un hablante usuario de cualquier modalidad regional puede perfectamente hacer uso del nivel culto de la lengua sin renunciar a su modalidad).

Quedan el nivel medio y el vulgar, pero no vienen a cuento. 
_Grosso modo_, esto es lo que recuerdo de cuando estudiaba esta materia.

Yo aconsejaría a Aallaa123 que utilizara las fórmulas recomendadas por la Academia, como "_Estoy estudiando basándome en los apuntes que me prestaste_", por ejemplo.

Saludos


----------



## poesimo

Cómo están:

Me acabo de encontrar un Museo de los Horrores en internet, su página a continuación habla de la frase «con base a» (dice que viene de la jerga forense, aunque no explica en qué casos la aplica):

Clic aquí para ir a la página.

Saludos,
Poésimo


----------



## piraña utria

Pinairun said:


> Piraña, creo que cuando dice "... _en el uso culto se prefieren otras_ _fórmulas más tradicionales..."_ no se está refiriendo a ningún otro campo del conocimiento humano que no sea el de la Lengua española, el que es competencia de la Academia.
> 
> El uso culto se caracteriza por el empleo variado y coherente de estructuras sintácticas y por la riqueza léxica. Por la pulcritud y la precisión en el uso del lenguaje, que exige del hablante un cuidado esmerado en la pronunciación, propiedad morfológica y sintáctica, corrección ortográfica y amplitud de vocabulario.
> 
> Este registro culto es posible y deseable independientemente de la modalidad del español que el hablante posea (es decir, un hablante usuario de cualquier modalidad regional puede perfectamente hacer uso del nivel culto de la lengua sin renunciar a su modalidad).
> 
> Quedan el nivel medio y el vulgar, pero no vienen a cuento.
> _Grosso modo_, esto es lo que recuerdo de cuando estudiaba esta materia.
> 
> Yo aconsejaría a Aallaa123 que utilizara las fórmulas recomendadas por la Academia, como "_Estoy estudiando basándome en los apuntes que me prestaste_", por ejemplo.
> 
> Saludos


 
Hola Pin:

No te sigo en esta ocasión (evento exótico): nada de lo que estás describiendo desestima, si "con base en" es gramaticalmente correcto, el que su uso no pueda ser calificado como preferible dentro del habla culta, y mucho menos que la Academia tenga un medidor tan contundentemente preciso para ese uso.

Todas las expresiones expuestas envuelven la misma idea y en textos o contenidos largos seguramente se acudirá a todas en algún momento.

Descartando el uso "geográfico" por llamarlo de alguna manera, veo el "con base en" en miles de miles -millones tal vez- de sitios (académicos, periodísticos y científicos). Entendería que pueden ser calificables como ejemplos de usuarios del habla culta.

Bueno, finalmente creo que es una opinión; respeto la de la Academia pero por lo que expresé antes la encuentro pasible de dicha crítica.

"Me planto ahí" como decimos en dominó. Es una mera opinión de lego.

Saludos,


----------



## Aserolf

*Nueva pregunta*
*Hilos unidos*​ 
Hola foreros!

Es cierto que la forma *"...en base a..."* está mal empleada?
Y que en su lugar se debería utlizar *"...con base en..."* ??

Les agradeceré muchísimo cualquier explicación/clarificación al respecto


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Explicación no tengo, pero siempre utilizo con base en, no en base a.


----------



## vocabulum

Hola Aserolf,
En otro foro de consultas del idioma y de traducción dieron estas explicaciones. Espero que te ayuden.

http://www.proz.com/kudoz/spanish/linguistics/1391226-en_base_a.html

Saludos y suerte.
V.


----------



## mirx

Aserolf said:


> Hola foreros!
> 
> Es cierto que la forma *"...en base a..."* está mal empleada?
> Y que en su lugar se debería utlizar *"...con base en..."* ??
> 
> Les agradeceré muchísimo cualquier explicación/clarificación al respecto


 
Hay muchos hilos al respecto, en el último de los casos siempre puedes recurrir al DPD que también trata el tema.


----------



## Patricita

*con base en. *

 Sí es censurable la locución de sentido equivalente _en base a,_ en la que las preposiciones _en_ y _a_ no están justificadas: _«La petición se hizo en base a investigaciones policiales españolas»_ (_País_ [Esp.] 1.10.87). Podría tratarse de un calco del italiano _in base a,_ única lengua de nuestro entorno en la que se documenta —desde finales del siglo xix— esta locución, ya que en inglés se dice _on the basis of_ y en francés _sur la base de._

_Lo dice la RAE, y se oye mucho mejor, *con base*.  Alguien me dijo una vez que "en base a" era "envase a" y que cual envase !!! _


----------



## Corintio44

Siempre uso estas dos:


a base de / con base en

http://www.fundeu.es/esurgente/leng...Detalle=3982&ayuda=no&buscar=&terminobusqueda=

Se emplean de forma distinta.


----------



## XiaoRoel

No estará motivada para la RAE, aunque dudo que sea un italianismo. Más bien responde a una nivelación entre todos estos morfemas preposicionales que empieza a ser más marca de locución adverbial que verdaderos morfemas preposiciones, *con base* _en_, puede perfectamente pasar a *en base*_ a_, *en base* _de_. 
En el español moderno estos morfemas en las locuciones adverbiales, muchas en proceso de soldura (de ahí las vacilaciones entre escribirlas unidas o no), son más morfema de adverbialidad que preposición y su valor propio se va borrando.
A veces influyen otras lenguas y la frecuencia en que las veamos escritas, especialmente el inglés (cine, TV, videojuegos, informática, etc), hasta hace unos años el francés que era muy leído, pero muchas veces, co mo en este, no hay un modelo claro y parece que hay una motivación interna como la que antes describí.


----------



## Aserolf

Muchas gracias a todos por sus aportaciones, sus _links_ y las explicaciones proporcionadas me han ayudado muchísimo a entenderlo mejor. Hasta hace poco, yo sólo usaba la forma *en base a...* pensando firmemente en que _no_ podría estar equivocada... por eso me encanta este foro!
Saludos ;o)


----------



## cristalito

*Cuál es la preposición correcta: en, con o a, cuando se refieren al término: con base en..., con base a..., en base a...? Ya que se escucha muy seguido en todas estas formas por conductores de radio.


*
La forma correcta de esta construcción es _con base en _y tiene diferentes empleos: para indicar el lugar donde se concentran instalaciones y que sirve como punto de partida, por ejemplo: «El batallón de infantería, _con base en_ Tampico, Tamaulipas»; en el lenguaje jurídico de forma que se ha extendido a otros usos con el sentido de ‘con apoyo o fundamento en‘, sobre todo en México. Aunque no se trata de un empleo inapropiado, en el lenguaje culto se prefieren otras formas, como _sobre la base de_, _en función de_, _basándose en_, _a partir de_, _según_, _de acuerdo con_, etc. Por otro lado, las locuciones _en base a_ y _con base a_ son incorrectas con el sentido de _con base en_, en las que las preposiciones _en_ y _a_ no están justificadas, como se observa en: «La petición se hizo _a base de_ investigaciones policiales españolas» o «Hicieron dos documentales _con base a _investigaciones universitarias».


----------



## CIGH

Jellby said:


> "Con base en" significa algo, tanto "con" como "en" tienen su significado y tiene sentido: algo tiene una base que se apoya sobre algo.
> 
> "Con base a" o "en base a" no tienen mucho sentido, ¿qué significa la "a"? ¿La base va a algún sitio?


 

No coincido contigo, ya que al decir "en base" te estás refiriendo a que esta sobre una base, pues _en _y _sobre_ son sinónimos y en realidad se necesita estar sobre una base.

Mas estás en lo correcto acerca de la utilización de la letra _a_


----------



## moonlight7

Leí todo el hilo y me pareció muy interesante. Quisiera saber si se puede modificar y usar la expresión "sobre la base de..." de la siguiente manera:
*"Solamente sobre esta base, es posible hacer un diagnóstico creativo que permitirá no sólo etiquetar..."

*Saludos,


----------



## rubendreamteam

cacarulo said:


> "Con base en" no está en el DRAE, ni siquiera en la enmienda del artículo.
> "En base a", tampoco.
> "A base de", sí.



Sin embargo el contexto de aplicacion de "A base de" no es al que se refiere la discusión, puesto que explica la composición de algo no la base de un argumento.
Ej: Con base en la constitución .
Ej 2: Esta hecho a base de verduras y especias.


----------



## lyonn

A mi mero pensar, yo considero que "en base a"  tomamos como argumento/explicación el siguiente fragmento de la oración. "Con base en" creo que es más una justificación que apoya nuestra idea. 

Saludos


----------



## loco54

Alma Shofner said:


> Gracias Pinairun y demás compañeros del foro.  Yo he escuchado "en base a" y no sabía que es incorrecto.
> 
> Otra forma muy común (y es la que uso) es la de "se basa en".
> 
> Lo peor que he escuchado (y de parte de un catedrático con doctorado en español) ha sido " se basea en" por querer decir se basa en.
> 
> Saludos


Lo que pasa es que mientras "con base en" y las demás formas correctas son frases preposicionales, "se basa en" proviene del verbo basarse conjugado en la tercera persona singular del presente. Así como también, es verbo, cuando yo digo: Para llegar a esa conclusión "me basé en" mis experiencias.


----------



## Antonio Jordán

A pesar de que la expresión "con base en" aparece como la única correcta desde el punto de vista gramatical, el uso de "en base a" no es sensurable debido a la frecuencia con que es utilizada en los más diversos ámbitos, incluidos los medios de difusión masiva; hay que tener en cuenta que "en base a" es un sintagma nominal y por lo tanto lo que vale es el sentido que se da a la expresión y no a cada uno de los componentesde la misma; de no ser así, al usar, por ejemplo, el sintagma verbal "volver en si" en primera persona del singular y del plural, deberíamos decir: "yo volví en mí" y "nosotros volvimos en nosotros", respectivamente, lo cual, como es sabido, no es correcto.


----------



## Jonno

"No censurable" y "medios de difusión masiva" en la misma frase, hablando de corrección gramatical, no me parece un buen ejemplo 

Bienvenido a WordReference, Antonio


----------



## Antonio Jordán

Jonno said:


> "No censurable" y "medios de difusión masiva" en la misma frase, hablando de corrección gramatical, no me parece un buen ejemplo
> 
> Bienvenido a WordReference, Antonio


 
Gracias, Jonno. Entiendo que decir: medios de difusión masiva, no es lo correcto; sensurable, sin embargo, no fue un error de mi parte, el corrector de Google siempre está haciendo de las suyas, mi error consistió en no revisar. Gracias por la bienvenida. Es un placer.


----------



## Jonno

No Antonio, no me refiero a que la expresión "medios de difusión masiva" sea incorrecta.

Lo que quiero decir es que en los medios (diarios, televisión...) cada vez más se encuentran incorrecciones y vicios del idioma. Al menos en España los medios ya no son un ejemplo a seguir. Por supuesto estoy generalizando, hay muchos buenos periodistas cuya prosa es ejemplar. Pero en general se ha perdido mucho en esa profesión: se hace todo muy rápido, prácticamente ha desaparecido la figura del corrector (y se ha sustituido por el de MS Word...), se aprovechan de los becarios para trabajos que no les corresponden...

Un cordial saludo


----------



## Antonio Jordán

Jonno, estoy de pleno acuerdo contigo; España no es una excepción; se trata de un fenómeno global que afecta no solo a la televisión y al periodismo, sino a todas las actividades humanas que requieren de un buen uso de la lengua. Entendí que considerabas la expresión medios de difusión masiva como errónea porque en la actualidad se la sustituye con frecuencia por el término medios de comunicación masiva. Yo pienso que el problema de que hablamos no está tanto en la forma como en el contenido; la televisión y otros medios de divulgación de la información prestan cada vez menos atención a los temas culturales que sirven de sustento a nuestra lengua. Gracias por tus amables comentarios. Mis respetos.


----------



## Señor K

Pues si bien estoy de acuerdo con ustedes, la Fundéu dice que, a estas alturas, no se puede censurar el uso de "en base a":

con base en, mejor que en base a

la que al comienzo dice:

_La construcción *con base en* *resulta preferible a la variante en base a*, aunque esta ya se encuentra muy extendida en el uso y su empleo no puede censurarse._

Siempre me he preguntado cuánto peso tiene esta fundación. Si ellos dicen que ya no se puede censurar, ¿no tengo argumentos para rebatirle a las personas que lo escriban mal, o es solo la opinión de esta gente?


----------



## Mar_azul

Hola a todos: Encontré en una noticia el uso de "con base *al*" y quisiera saber sus opiniones al respecto ya que no encuentro ningún comentario ni de la RAE, ni de fundeu al respecto. 
Maduro: Nadie puede fijar precio de productos con base al dólar paralelo http://www.elmundo.com.ve/noticias/...die-puede-fijar-precio-de-productos-con-.aspx​Lo busqué porque ví que un profesor lo utilizaba.
Saludos


----------



## M. Ubeda

aallaa123 said:


> *NUEVA PREGUNTA*
> Hilos unidos​
> ?cual de las dos opciones es la correcta?
> 
> estoy estudiando a base/en base a los apuntes que me prestaste.
> 
> "a base" no aparece en diccionarios ( a no ser que sea "a base de" ) y la otra, "en base a" dicen que esta incorrecta...
> 
> muchas gracias.
> m.




Es ''a base de''[...] Regla 7: Sea cortés.


----------

